# Fan suggestions



## Dreadmyst87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Recently my exhaust fan went out and I was wondering what kind of fan(s) would be best to keep my pc cool. Currently i have a 80MM intake fan and had a 80mm exhaust fan but after doing some reading on here i've learned that for better dust management I'm going to want to have a bigger fan on the intake and a smaller one on the exhaust. ATM i have my side panel off to keep the system cool. 

Current System specs: 
3 hdd
CPU: AMD FX 6100 CPU
Video: Nvidia Geforce GTX 550 Ti
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2
RAM: 8GB Patriot Gamer 2 Series DDR3 1333
PSU: Seasonic 620W Bronze Certified


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi google 120mm case intake fan you will get results similar to this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=1...ntake+case+fan&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
will your case take it ie will it fit


----------



## Dreadmyst87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Rosewill R805BS Black/Silver Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with 20+4Pin&1 SATA Connectors 350W Power Supply - Newegg.com is my case. 

According to the specs it doesn't unless thats what came with the case. case was bought in 2008 and I remember installing an intake fan. I think it will take 120's as the rear fan mount has mounting for a bigger fans. not too sure about the front one as it is covered by my HDD's.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You really should check first looking at the spec it says no to 120mm fans, it also says 92mm rear or side the reason I say it that way, the spec mentions 80 mm rear but the overview has 92mm so nothing appears to be on the front


----------



## Dreadmyst87 (Jun 15, 2013)

according to some reviews on the case from newegg it can take 120's. So should i order 2 120's or what would you recommend?

Pros: This case was easy to use and had plenty of room for the 120mm fans to be installed. Looks good too.

Pros: Excellent fit and finish for a budget case. Fairly sturdy considering the light material. All screw holes lined up, and the built-in standoffs were convenient for MB mounting. Room for lots of fan options (80mm, 92mm, or 120mm). 

Pros: Low price good case can fit 2 120mm fans and for the price ok P\S case can be upgraded to be a vary good case[fans,P\S,etc.]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If your sure it takes it they are not expensive


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 5, 2014)

I think you should take a look at the Noctua fans. Very silent indeed! I have 3 of the 120 mm flavor in my Antec big tower case. Have had them in there for more than3 years by now and never had any problems from them. You can even turn the rpm down from 1200 to 1000 rpm, and still have good cooling abilitys.

Noctua NF-P12-1300 Case Fan - Newegg.com


----------



## Dreadmyst87 (Jun 15, 2013)

that does look like a nice fan but 25 is kinda pricey for a single fan 

ATM im looking at getting a different case as well as i have read that bottom mount PSU cases are better for cooling as well. Just finding one that will fit where i have my tower located at in the tricky part lol. dealing with little under 17 inches of clearance atm. may end up having to figure out another setup for my tower location lol.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ATX 12" x 9.6"(305mm x 244mm)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If your case will take 120mm, one 120mm in the front & rear is usually fine.
I like the Antec Tri-Power but most most brands are fine.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

New Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM 120 mm 120mm Case Fan | eBay

Similar specs for less than a 1/3 of the price of that Noctua.


----------

